
Y Combinator Day, Pt. 2 - mattjaynes
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=186
======
mattmaroon
Thanks! I'll do my best to let you all live vicariously.

~~~
russ
Do you happen to be related to Larry Ellison?

~~~
mattmaroon
If I was the only time I'd be in Boston is when my yacht parked there.

------
jward
I have to admit I'm a touch jealous but also excited. I can't wait to see what
you and your group get going.

------
eposts
Congrats and good luck!

------
abstractbill
Congrats, that's awesome.

------
vlad
Congrats!!!!

